# New Top Bar Hive



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

How about a piece of plywood with a hole the size of a mason jar lid and #8 hardware cloth on the bottom. Put it in place of the back three bars or so and slide the lid forward enough to make room. The screen is so you can remove the jar without facing any bees.


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Matt;
Before you get too many of the corroplast boxes, better check on durability. 

All that stuff that I have seen deteriorates in the sunlight over a couple of years and falls apart. 
Ox


----------



## KSbee (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. The hive top jar sounds like the easiest route. I may throw a coat of paint on the outside to protect it from the sun.

Here's another idea I had for a feeder. Has anyone considered using an aerator stone used in fish aquariums? Hook the hose up to an outside bulk feed source and let the syrup percolate through the stone. It may all run out of the stone, but I thought it might be worth trying.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My guess is that it will quickly clog the stone.

I've build frame feeders many times and it woulnd't be hard to adapt that concept to a top bar. You just have to change the shape a bit and add holes for entrance from the side instead of the top.


----------



## KSbee (Feb 18, 2005)

I really like the idea of a frame feeder but I'm concerned that this may end up being a drowning pool. I've read some info that states otherwise and am wondering if anyone has any experience one way or the other?

Matt


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You CAN build a frame feeder that works. Brushy Mt makes a good one out of wood and masonite. The main things are:

It needs limited access to the actual syrup. Brushy Mt's has the top closed except for a small area in the center. This top bar, that closes the top, also holds the sides in nicely.

It needs a #8 hardware cloth ladder going down in the syrup so they don't fall in and can't get out.

A float is helpful. A bit of straw or a piece of wood cut to fit.

I built a glass one like this for my observation hive. I made a top bar all the way across and then gut a hole in the center of it to put the syrup in. You could do that and put #8 hardware cloth on so you can pour it in without opening the hive. Then you'd need to put holes on the side for the bees to get in (at the top of course). and the ladder, that limites the area.

Here's their description:

"Medium Division Board Feeder made from wood and massonite board. Fits in space of 1-- 6-1/4" frame. Holds 55 oz. of syrup. Improved Galvanized hardware cloth box prevents drowning. Top closure allows feeder to stay in place all year and prevent burr comb building in feeder."

Unfortunately there isn't a picture posted.


----------

